# International movers recommendation?



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
I'm searching the expatforum for Spain looking for international mover recommendations for our move from Madrid back to the US (New York). 

It appears absolutely no one since 2009 has looked for this info? Wow, that really shows that Spain has a high level of satisfaction for expat life!! 

Does anyone have any recommendations to share for international movers? We used ******** on an inter-Madrid move--they missed an entire cabinet in the kitchen and some things were bent/broken. For what they charge I had hoped for better... 

Thanks in advance--
el Mel


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AGS a French company moved us from the Czech Republic to Spain. Not cheap but worth every cent.


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

I haven't used AGS, but we got a quote from them in our HK to Spain move and they seemed very professional (we went with Santa Fe, but close run thing).

Santa Fe has always been good - used them a few times now - but the Spain side was a little poor on the communication and organisation side when we got here, but the people who eventually did the unloading in Spain made up for it as they were good.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

melbatoast said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm searching the expatforum for Spain looking for international mover recommendations for our move from Madrid back to the US (New York).
> 
> It appears absolutely no one since 2009 has looked for this info? Wow, that really shows that Spain has a high level of satisfaction for expat life!!
> ...


I've read on different forums that International movers are excellent, and if you get a cheaper quote they will match it.
Never used them myself, but will get a quote when the time comes.
There are some horror stories out there about other companies
One company that receives a lot of praise is Jimbo the Scot.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> I've read on different forums that International movers are excellent, and if you get a cheaper quote they will match it.
> Never used them myself, but will get a quote when the time comes.
> There are some horror stories out there about other companies
> *One company that receives a lot of praise is Jimbo the Scot*.


does he do removals to New York??


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> does he do removals to New York??


I don't know , but if you Google him, I'm sure he'll tell you
I've got a feeling that it's just Europe, though


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> AGS a French company moved us from the Czech Republic to Spain. Not cheap but worth every cent.


AGS moved my things from the Middle East to the UK. Excellent service.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We used Bekins International to move stuff from US to Spain. I'm sure if you get in touch with them, they will put you right.

We had excellent service door to door including storage prior to actual shipment because we were waiting on completion of property purchase. In the end they had the stuff in store for 11 months - no charge! and they organised the customs handling as well - excellent service at a very reasonable cost (no I can't remember).

Bekins Worldwide International Movers – Phone phone 001 604 214 4444 World Wide


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

Everyone, thanks for your recommendations!!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I know people in Madrid who have recommended this company for an international move:
International Moving - Removals in Barcelona - Moving to Spain - Wisse moving


----------



## bambi89 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've checked out a few recommendations from this discussion so far and the problem I have is I am in Scotland (Edinburgh).

I'm sure this will probably mean that a company based in England will charge quoite a bit more for the extra distance covered, or am I wrong?

I'm looking to move a full flat from Edinburgh to Spain in a few months time. I got a quote from a Scottish international removals company that I was pretty happy with (International Shipping Scotland - anybody used them by any chance???) but there's no harm in exploring your options and seeing what else is out there I suppose.

Any help and/or suggestions much appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bambi89 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've checked out a few recommendations from this discussion so far and the problem I have is I am in Scotland (Edinburgh).
> 
> ...


Any established international removals company will have several branches, in all major towns in Scotland.
One thing to look out for is whether the company you select will actually be involved in all of the move themselves.
Some companies will take your stuff in a container to a UK port then it will be unloaded and delivered by a company who has successfully tendered for that job.
We found this out when our stuff was moved from the UK to Prague. It was packed by the UK company that advertised international service but was delivered by a bunch of incompetent Czech amateurs who damaged some of our stuff - slashing wrapping with box cutters and damaging leather furniture..boxes stored in a damp warehouse somewhere so clothes arrived wet...
We learned from this experience and chose a 'proper' international company, AGS, for our move from Prague to Andalucia. 
The service was excellent. We went out for the day while they packed then cleaned the house.
The same team that packed it in Prague accompanied it to Spain and set everything up for us.
As I said, not cheap, but you get what you pay for.
One little touch that amused me was that it was suggested that we pack our 'personal items', by which they meant underwear, bras, knickers....How gallant


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> One little touch that amused me was that it was suggested that we pack our 'personal items', by which they meant underwear, bras, knickers....How gallant


Perhaps they didn't want to make a bloomer by getting things mixed up.


----------

